

How many Microsoft employees does it take to change a lightbulb? - edanm
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/ericlippert/archive/2003/10/28/53298.aspx

======
lukesandberg
The most interesting part is the discussion in the first part of the comments:

"There seems to be a strange belief amongst the open source community that
just because you can make a change to the source code, and no one pays you to
do so, that the change was free. "-Eric Lippert

